# Bar top.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I haven't posted any pics in a while. Of course I haven't been doing much with the way the economy is but here is a project I was able to do. It's a bar top in a restaurant in Mooresville, North Carolina. The owner found my website on the internet and contacted me and after some haggling we landed the job and drove the 800+ miles out there and installed and finished it. The shorter bar top is about 12'x12' and those slabs average 36" wide. They are one piece slabs.

The longer bar top is 31' in total length with a 5' L on the end. It took two slabs to go the 31' and that bar top averages 30" wide. 

It took 7 gallons of epoxy to coat everything.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow nice work . How thick are the slabs ?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The narrower top is 3" thick and the wider one is 2 1/2" thick. I prefer to keep them at 3" thick but the wider ones were too cupped when we ran them through the widebelt to flatten them out so we had to go down to 2 1/2.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great job as usual Big Dave !! Them slabs must cost a fortune !


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Big Dave,
Great looking top. Makes me wanna go there when it's finished and tip a few.:drink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm in!*

Let's pick a time and day and all meet there! :yes: bill
Big Dave does not do anything in small measure. 
What's the finish? Brand and application? The look is awesome.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The finish is a bar top epoxy called Aristocrat. You mix the two parts together and pour it on. You can only mix 1/2 gallon at a time so it took 14 mixes to pour it all on. You can't take a break once you start. Roughly 3 hours of mixing and pouring. There are a lot of other steps I take to make sure it comes out perfect but it's too much detail to try and describe here.

I've got some restaurant table tops coming up later this week, next week. I may do a tutorial then and take a bunch of pictures.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks great Dave Oooo shiny.


----------



## LoggN (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow. I love that live edge, great work.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice Work*

The bar tops look fantastic, great work Dave. I'm with firehawk on the tipping a few.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that's fantastic. Too bad it's so far away, because I'd like to see pics when the rest of the restaurant is finished.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful tops! I hope the client is going to protect those with his/her life considering how much more work has to be done in there before the first customer ever steps foot in the door.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great, and you're so right about no breaks once you start. I'm guessing it was poured on site. Are you facing the bar front, or is that by others? What will that be?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Looks great, and you're so right about no breaks once you start. I'm guessing it was poured on site. Are you facing the bar front, or is that by others? What will that be?


 
Yes I am facing the front. It is in an Asian restaurant and will be both drink and food consumption areas.


----------

